# Work-life balance



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I may consider to move to Singapore but I would like to know how is there the work culture, especially from people that have moved from Europe to Singapore. It is worth it?

I'm working 10 years in the IT sector as Business Analyst and Project Manager, what is the expected salary?

In my country In Singapore
Working hours per week 42 ?
Working from 7am to 4pm ?
Holidays per year 20 days ?

I've been a few times in Singapore for holiday and I love this city but I assume that living there it is different. How it was for you?

I moved from Europe to Australia 2 years ago and I don't like it, especially the people are rude and environment is not safety. I would never walk here in the evening in a suburb. How is it in Singapore?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Singapore is one of the safest country.

Expect something around 7-8k atleast for a month (annual should be more than 100k sgd)

Work culture is different and some times, more than 42 hours in a week.

Having said that, it differs from case to case...bt wrk culture is not like as in europe or aus.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

depende said:


> it is worth it?
> this is an individual decision that only you can make for yourself.
> 
> i'm working 10 years in the it sector as business analyst and project manager, what is the expected salary?
> ...


123


----------

